# First Rehandle



## theLawlCat

Far from perfect but a lot of fun to do. And more comfortable for me than the original handle. Done only with knowledge from this forum, so thanks to everyone who's posted how to advice.

By the way, what is this wood? I got it out of the scrap bin at Woodcraft for $2. It looked exactly like wenge before I sanded it and it is very heavy and very hard. Does wenge turn this color or is this something else?


----------



## Jmadams13

Looks great. Kept that classic look too. Was this with all hand tools?


----------



## Dave Martell

That's sharp!


----------



## theLawlCat

Jmadams13 said:


> Looks great. Kept that classic look too. Was this with all hand tools?



No drill press, but I did turn a hand held belt sander upside down and lock it in place which worked pretty well. Drilling pin holes gave me way more confidence in Forgecraft's steel because that took a long time and killed several bits, even after heating to dull red.


----------



## Lefty

I recognize that! Nice work, my man!


----------



## Dream Burls

theLawlCat said:


> Far from perfect but a lot of fun to do. And more comfortable for me than the original handle. Done only with knowledge from this forum, so thanks to everyone who's posted how to advice.
> 
> By the way, what is this wood? I got it out of the scrap bin at Woodcraft for $2. It looked exactly like wenge before I sanded it and it is very heavy and very hard. Does wenge turn this color or is this something else?
> 
> 
> Could well be Wenge. It does get lighter with time.


----------



## theLawlCat

This one came from ebay and really did need a new handle, it was loose and disgusting underneath. Left this handle nice and thick but kinda messed up on the back and had to round it a little bit more than I wanted. This is fun, highly recommend trying rehandling.

Rosewood maybe? Again, from the scrap bin.


----------



## theLawlCat

Done with this project. Bullnose with some really nice mango from burlsource.


----------



## scotchef38

.What are you using to polish the blades-they look fantastic.


----------



## theLawlCat

150 grit to get the crud off, then I think my progression was 220, 400, 600, 800, 1200, 1500, 2000 grit wet dry sandpaper. I wasn't going to go up so high but the high polish looks really cool on the rolled pattern part of the blades. Definitely not a perfect mirror finish and I didn't get all the pitting and imperfections out, but I think these blades looks better with character.


----------



## Burl Source

Looks like you did real good on all 3.
1st 2 look like some type of rosewood.
A tough wood to sand but they turned out real good.
Was there a distinct smell?


----------



## JMJones

very cool


----------



## theLawlCat

Had to get a little fancy for some gift knives. I saw somebody's handle like this on here a while back and it was really cool so I had to try.


----------



## Dream Burls

Great job Cat. The F and F on those look terrific.


----------



## ar11

very clean! like the handles


----------



## Mrmnms

Those last 2 are killer! What's the wood combo?


----------



## theLawlCat

Mrmnms said:


> Those last 2 are killer! What's the wood combo?



Some very attractive stabilized walnut and maple burl from burlsource.


----------



## hobbitling

Good job. I'm working on a similar rehandling project, rehandling a Utica Forge slicer (similar style to forgecraft), which had some handle problems. This one will be my third handle, so it's nice to see a fellow newbie making such nice handles. I hope mine turns out as nice as yours have.


----------



## Brad Gibson

Man! I wanna try to polish my forgie like that! Very cool dude!


----------



## GeneH

I like what you did with the 1st 3 Forgecraft - the style / color / finish suites them just fine. Classic and simple. The last ones you did are a whole level fancier. I agree the fit and finish looks top notch.


----------



## apicius9

I was just looking for the 'Like' button again... I like both styles, the 'basic' and the fancy one. If I ever get to the two I snapped up, I'll probably go the simper route, but the walnut-maple combo looks great.

Stefan


----------



## RoanRoks29

Excellent Job !! Those blades Look Fantastic!!!


----------



## Burl Source

Nice work.
You have a good eye for what goes together.


----------

